#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Japan wil historisch onrecht herstellen en dringt aan op Afrikaanse zetel in VN veiligheidsraad

## Revisor

Hespress Internationaal

*Tokio dringt aan op Afrikaanse zetel in VN-Veiligheidsraad: PM*

 

met AFP

zondag 28 augustus 2022 - 22:04

Japan zal zijn plaats in de Veiligheidsraad van de Verenigde Naties gebruiken om aan te dringen op een Afrikaanse zetel in het hoogste wereldorgaan, zei premier Fumio Kishida zondag.

"Japan herhaalt zijn vastberadenheid om het historische onrecht tegen Afrika door niet vertegenwoordigd te zijn te herstellen door middel van een permanent lidmaatschap van de Veiligheidsraad", zei Kishida tegen de Tokyo International Conference on African Development in Tunis.

"Om ervoor te zorgen dat de VN effectief kan werken aan vrede en stabiliteit, is het dringend nodig om de VN als geheel te versterken door middel van hervorming van de Veiligheidsraad", zei hij.

De VN staat voor "een moment van de waarheid", voegde hij eraan toe.

Japan was een van de vijf landen die in juni werden gekozen voor een niet-permanente zetel in de VN-Veiligheidsraad voor 2023 en 2024.

Kishida, sprekend over live video vanuit Tokio nadat ze dagen eerder positief had getest op Covid-19, herhaalde een belofte die zaterdag was aangekondigd om de komende drie jaar ongeveer $ 30 miljard in Afrika te investeren.

Hij kondigde ook aan dat Japan een speciale gezant zou aanstellen voor de Hoorn van Afrika, waar een langdurige droogte de weerdienst van de VN ertoe heeft aangezet deze week te waarschuwen voor een "ongekende humanitaire catastrofe".

Kishida zei dat Japan 8,3 miljoen dollar zou pompen in het geteisterde maar goudrijke drielandenpunt Liptako-Gourma tussen Mali, Niger en Burkina Faso, dat de afgelopen jaren is geteisterd door jihadistische aanvallen.

De steun is bedoeld om "een goede samenwerking tussen bewoners en lokale autoriteiten te ontwikkelen" en om de administratieve diensten voor de vijf miljoen inwoners van het gebied te verbeteren, zei hij.

De Japanse premier beloofde ook hulp om politieagenten op te leiden en "eerlijke en transparante" verkiezingen over het hele continent te steunen, en beloofde Japan's steun voor de rechtsstaat in Afrika.

De VN-Veiligheidsraad bestaat uit 15 leden, van wie er vijf permanent zijn en vetorecht hebben: de Verenigde Staten, Rusland, China, Frankrijk en Groot-Brittanni.

De overige tien posities worden door andere landen ingevuld voor periodes van twee jaar, waarvan er elk jaar vijf worden aangekondigd.


https://en.hespress.com/48294-tokyo-...ouncil-pm.html

(Google translate vertaling)

----------


## Revisor

Ow wat lief van de Japanners. En nog een cadeautje van 30 miljard dollar erbij.

Hier moet wat achter zitten!

----------


## Mark

zielig voor zuid amerika man als dat gebeurt

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Ow wat lief van de Japanners. En nog een cadeautje van 30 miljard dollar erbij.
> 
> Hier moet wat achter zitten!



Zeker, netals China wat strooit met miljarden in Afrika. Je geeft niet iets weg zonder er wat voor terug te verwachten. Dat geldt natuurlijk voor iedere investering door wie en waar dan ook. Afrika kan natuurlijk ook zeggen nee bedankt. 

Die zetel voor Afrika gaat er uiteraard niet komen, want Afrika is een continent en continenten zijn geen permanent lid van de veiligheidsraad, dat zijn alleen landen. De VS vertegenwoordigt ook niet geheel Amerika, inclusief Latijns Amerika. Welk land zou Afrika wat tot op het bot verdeeld is moeten vertegenwoordigen? Dat wordt gegarandeerd ruzie.

En dan rijst de vraag of je als continent permanent vertegenwoordigd wilt worden in een zogenaamde veiligheidsraad waarvan landen lid zijn die in oorlog zijn, dat kort geleden waren of daarmee dreigen. Die landen hebben de wereld alleen maar onveiliger gemaakt.

Verder is de VN de stem van de grootste donoren. Daar waar de VN militair zou moeten optreden zoals Palestina, Oekraine etc. daar laat ze het afweten. Uiteraard, want de betrokken landen zitten permanent in de veiligheidsraad en houden ieder voorstel voor een VN interventie tegen. En van de Arabische landen hoeven de Palestijnen ook niets te verwachten. Dus zeggen : "onze tijd komt nog wel" (Palestina) , he Revisor, dat kun je rustig vergeten. Want die ons houdt zich liever bezig met eigen kapitaal opbouwen in een neoliberaal model. Er bestaat geen "ons", loyaliteit is een utopie. Vroom zijn als het niets kost. 

Verder opvallend feit is dat 
Japan van alle landen in de wereld een van de laagste aantallen moslims heeft. En dat geldt ook voor Afrikaanse immigranten. Daarmee is ook bewezen dat landen zich kunnen ontwikkelen zonder noemenswaardige immigratie. Japan is ook een van de landen met de laagste misdaad. Zou Japan ook zulke mooie cijfers hebben gehad als zeg maar twintig procent van de bewoners uit Afrika was gekomen? Grappig dat uitgerekend dat land met een bijna homogene bevolkingssamenstelling zich druk maakt voor een Afrikaanse permanente zetel in de veiligheidsraad. 



.

----------


## Oiseau

Afrika is een groot afzetmarkt met veel grondstoffen die de moderne industrie niet zonder kan. Te je winst (los van menselijk kapitaal waarop Afrika beschikt)
Dus alle groot landen willen toegang tot Afrika krijgen..

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Afrika is een groot afzetmarkt en veel grondstoffen die de moderne industrie niet zonder kan. Te je winst (los van menselijk kapitaal waarop Afrika beschikt)
> Dus alle groot landen willen toegang tot Afrika krijgen..



Dat klopt. Voorzover het grondstoffen betreft. In Chili ook veel grondstoffen als koper en lithium. Belangrijke grondstoffen voor de transitie naar electromobiliteit. Maar batterijen ontwikkelen doen ze hier niet, alhoewel daar veel mee te verdienen is. Jammer dat ze zo gemakkelijk uitgevallen zijn die grondstoffen liever direct te verkopen zonder deze te bewerken. Men wil liever meteen verdienen zonder veel te moeten investeren. Aan dat delven van koper en lithium wordt evenwel veel geld verdiend. 


.

----------


## Oiseau

TICAD? Een bijeenkomst van Japan met 50 Afrikaanse landen over ontwikkeling enzo wordt georganiseerd..

China heeft haar bijeenkomst met Afrikaanse landen.
Amerika en Rusland ook, zelf Turkije..
Afrika is vruchtbaar en helaas zijn Afrikaanse landen niet altijd eens met elkaar en zijn onbewust van hun positie..

----------


## Revisor

*Economy*

*Japan Pledges to Invest $30 Billion in Africa Over Next 3 Years*

Tokyo says it is ready to finance up to $5 billion to support the African Development Bank’s continental operations.

*Jihane Rahhou* Aug. 28, 2022 1:47 p.m.

Japan Pledges to Invest $30 Billion in Africa Over Next 3 Years

Rabat - In a bid to counter China’s rising influence in Africa, Japan is now pledging to ramp up investments on the continent.

During the eighth Tokyo International Conference on African Development (TICAD8), Japanese Prime Minister, Fumio Kishida, said that his country is pledging $30 billion of* investment in Africa* over the next three years.

Speaking virtually today at the TICAD8 summit, Kishida said that Japan’s plan to strengthen economic ties with African countries comes amid “complex” geopolitical conditions that are causing significant disruptions and price shocks that are especially hard-felt in Africa.

“Japan will invest both public and private funds worth $30 billion over the next three years” *across the continent,* Kishida said. 

Tokyo's investment pledge includes up to “$1 billion in a new special quota to be established by Japan to promote debt consolidation reforms.”

In addition, Japan has committed to finance up to $5 billion to support the African Development Bank’s operations across the continent.

Japan would also allocate approximately $300 million of said funds to co-finance, with the African Development Bank, food production projects in a bid to increase food production in the continent. 

The goal is to help mitigate the far-reaching impact of the global grain shortage caused by the Ukraine conflict and the COVID-19 crisis, the Japanese official explained.

Kishida also added that Japan is pledging $100 million to the host of TICAD 8, Tunisia, to mitigate the economic fallout of the pandemic. 

The TICAD 8, which took place this Saturday and Sunday in Tunis, has been marked by a diplomatic crisis between Morocco and Tunisia. 

Ahead of the summit, the Tunisian president, Kais Saied, hosted Brahim Ghali, the leader of the separatist militia Polisario Front, like an official head of state

Morocco condemned the gesture as a “blatant” act of hostility and a dangerous deviation from Tunisia’s long-running position of constructive neutrality on the Western Sahara dispute. 

Morocco boycotted the conference and withdraw its ambassador from Tunis. Tunisia also recalled its ambassador to Morocco, with the Tunisian Foreign Affairs Ministry claiming it was “surprised” by Morocco's strongly-worded statement about President Saied's hosting of the Polisario chief. 

Throughout the TICAD summit, many countries expressed regret over *Morocco's absence,* describing the North African kingdom as an invaluable partner and an important continental leader. 


https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/NaN...r-next-3-years

----------


## Oiseau

Tunisia heef geld nodig en staat onder druk van Algerijnse regime ( in ruil voor leningen ) vandaar dat polisario is door president van Tunisia uitgenodigd zonder toestemming van Japan [ officieel hebben 50 Afrikaanse landen een uitnodiging gekregen met beide handtekeningen van Japan en Tunisia ..dus over uitnodiging van polisario wist ook Japan niets ]

Dit geeft aan hoe verscheurd en verdeeld AfriKa en zodoende een makkelijk prooi voor uitbuiters..
Marokko mag niet zich ontwikkelen en sterk worden en Frankrijk, Spanje voornamelijk hebben in Algerijnse regime een prima instrument om Maroc te uitbuiten en zwak te willen houden..

Typisch vuile wereldpolitiek..

Afrikaanse landen moeten eerst hun geschillen zien zelfstandig te oplossen maar vervuilde regimes die als marionetten van echte Boeven uit het Westen willen niet hun onvediend belangen kwijt raken..
Die Macron is echt een sneaky serpent! een France president dus die over wat Algerijnse regime doet met Maroc gaat..

----------


## Nederlandertje

Sowieso moet in mijn ogen afgestapt worden van de 5 permanente leden. Gewoon alle 15 landen elke keer gekozen. Misschien steeds 5 per keer.

----------


## Revisor

Wopke Hoekstra, minister van Buitenlandse Zaken.  ANP

*Minister Hoekstra maakt geesten rijp voor lange oorlog: ‘Er moeten offers worden gebracht’*

De oorlog in Oekrane vraagt van Nederland en Europa een ‘jarenlange vastberaden inzet’ waarin ‘offers’ gebracht moeten worden. De kans is volgens minister Wopke Hoekstra (Buitenlandse Zaken, CDA) groot dat de oorlog in Oekrane heel lang gaat duren.

Hanneke Keultjes 05-09-22, 15:46 Laatste update: 05-09-22, 17:22

Hoekstra maakt in een speech bij de opening van het academisch jaar aan de Universiteit Leiden, waar hij zelf ook studeerde, de geesten rijp voor een langdurige strijd. Hij zegt zich ‘grote zorgen’ te maken over ‘onze wereld’. De oorlog, zegt hij, is weliswaar inmiddels van de voorpagina's verdwenen, maar de hoge energieprijzen worden door veel gezinnen ‘in heel Europa keihard’ gevoeld. ,,Oorlogsmoeheid, _war fatigue_, ligt in zo’n situatie op de loer. En reken maar dat Poetin zal proberen deze vermoeidheid aan te wakkeren. Maar er is geen alternatief voor volhouden.”

Hoekstra wijst op andere oorlogen waar Ruslands voorloper, de Sovjet-Unie, bij betrokken was: de oorlog in Afghanistan duurde negen jaar, de Koude Oorlog duurde decennia. Volgens Hoekstra vraagt de oorlog in Oekrane om ‘geduld, vastberadenheid en offers’. ,,Die offers zijn het waard om te brengen, omwille van de veiligheid en stabiliteit. Alleen samen kunnen we weerstand bieden aan Poetins intimidatie.” Wel wil hij dat het kabinet ‘de helpende hand’ reikt aan mensen die in de problemen komen door de hoge energieprijzen.
*
Koerswijziging*

De Russische inval in Oekrane, op 24 februari 2022, zorgde ook in Nederland voor een koerswijziging. De uitgaven aan Defensie stegen naar de Navo-norm van 2 procent van het bruto binnenlands product, wat jarenlang onmogelijk leek. Ook andere EU-landen trokken meer geld uit voor de krijgsmacht. Dat is ‘van groot belang’, aldus Hoekstra. ,,En het is van cruciaal belang dat we samen met de VS optrekken.” Eerder werden nog vraagtekens gezet bij een te grote afhankelijkheid van de Verenigde Staten, toen het land zich onder president Donald Trump afkeerde van Europa en de Navo.

Hoekstra wil ook de geopolitieke rol van de EU vergroten. Dat is volgens hem nodig omdat ‘het Westen’ qua bevolkingsaantal en economisch gewicht verhoudingsgewijs steeds kleiner wordt. Zo hebben 141 landen van de Verenigde Naties de invasie van Rusland veroordeeld. ,,Goed nieuws, zou je zeggen. Maar als je vervolgens onder de motorkap kijkt, dan ziet het er veel minder rooskleurig uit”, zegt Hoekstra. ,,Ongeveer de helft van de wereldbevolking woont in landen die Rusland niet veroordeelden.”

De verhoudingsgewijze afkalving van het Westen en de opkomst van autocratische regimes zonder respect voor de internationale rechtsorde is, zegt Hoekstra, ‘voor Nederland een gevaarlijke samenloop van omstandigheden’. ,,Juist wij, vrij, welvarend en verbonden met alle uithoeken van de wereld, hebben belang bij stabiliteit. Bij betrouwbare handelsafspraken. Bij respect voor internationaal recht. Wat in het buitenland gebeurt, raakt ons.”
*
Regels van het spel

*Volgens Hoekstra proberen landen als Rusland en China ‘de regels van het spel te herschrijven’ en staan zij ‘een fundamenteel ander wereldbeeld’ voor. ,,Zonder democratie of rechtsstaat.” Ook andere landen, die vinden dat het Westen te weinig oog heeft voor hun belangen, ‘voelen zich beter gehoord en bediend door onze geopolitieke rivalen China en Rusland’. ,,Dat vraagt dus om een sterkere, assertievere diplomatieke inzet.”

Volgens hem wordt Europa in de huidige crisis ‘keihard met de neus op de feiten gedrukt’. ,,Voor onze energievoorziening blijken we afhankelijk te zijn van de grillen van een dictator. Ook in de coronacrisis bleek onze kwetsbaarheid, toen op het gebied van medische hulpmiddelen. Dat mag ons geen derde keer gebeuren.” De bewindsman wil dat de EU de 'strategische afhankelijkheid’ van landen als Rusland en China afbouwt.
*
Chips

*Hij noemt dan met name de fabricage van chips, die een cruciale rol spelen in ons leven omdat mobiele telefoons, computers en auto’s ervan afhankelijk zijn. ,,De economische basis van ons continent rust steeds zwaarder op de chipsindustrie“, stelt Hoekstra. ,,Daarom is het cruciaal de toevoer van noodzakelijke grondstoffen daarvoor veel beter veilig te stellen.”

Een deel van die grondstoffen komt uit Afrikaanse landen, een groot deel van de chipsfabrikanten zit in Azi. Nederland verlegt daarom de diplomatieke koers door een ‘intensievere dialoog en samenwerking’ aan te gaan met landen in Afrika, Azi en ook Zuid-Amerika. Hoekstra spreekt over ‘oude en nieuwe partners’ in die werelddelen. 

Met name Afrikaanse landen waren binnen het kabinet lange tijd het domein van de minister voor Buitenlandse Handel en Ontwikkelingssamenwerking. Door Buitenlandse Zaken werd het continent een beetje verwaarloosd, zegt een ingewijde in een toelichting. ,,Afrika is nu ook geopolitiek van belang.”


https://www.ad.nl/politiek/minister-...acht~a5ddeec0/

----------


## Revisor

*Poetin kritisch over graandeal: het Westen belazert ons
*
De Russische president Vladimir Poetin stelt de graandeal tussen de Verenigde Naties, Turkije, Oekrane en Rusland ter discussie. Volgens Poetin houden het Westen en Oekrane zich niet aan de deal en gaat er te weinig graan naar ontwikkelingslanden. "Het Westen heeft ons enorm belazerd", aldus Poetin. Volgens Oekrane worden de voorwaarden van de deal strikt nageleefd en is er geen reden om opnieuw te onderhandelen over de deal.

Rusland stelt dat het op gang brengen van graantransport naar ontwikkelingslanden een belangrijke voorwaarde was om akkoord te gaan. Voor het Westen was de deal van groot belang om de voedselprijzen te drukken. Naast graan wordt er ook veel mas en soja vanuit Oekrane gemporteerd.

De graandeal is de enige diplomatieke doorbraak in zes maanden oorlog tussen Rusland en Oekrane. Volgens Poetin moet er iets veranderen om een 'niet eerder vertoonde humanitaire catastrofe' in ontwikkelingslanden te vermijden. "Ik heb Afrikaanse leiders beloofd om alles te doen om de export van Oekraense graan naar Afrika op gang te brengen", aldus Poetin woensdag tijdens een speech.

De Russische leider zegt dat hij binnenkort met de Turkse leider Erdogan om tafel gaat om de deal te bespreken. Erdogan speelde een belangrijke rol bij de totstandkoming van de graandeal.


https://www.telegraaf.nl/nieuws/1954...n-belazert-ons

----------


## Nederlandertje

> *Poetin kritisch over graandeal: het Westen belazert ons
> *
> De Russische president Vladimir Poetin stelt de graandeal tussen de Verenigde Naties, Turkije, Oekrane en Rusland ter discussie. Volgens Poetin houden het Westen en Oekrane zich niet aan de deal en gaat er te weinig graan naar ontwikkelingslanden. "Het Westen heeft ons enorm belazerd", aldus Poetin. Volgens Oekrane worden de voorwaarden van de deal strikt nageleefd en is er geen reden om opnieuw te onderhandelen over de deal.
> 
> Rusland stelt dat het op gang brengen van graantransport naar ontwikkelingslanden een belangrijke voorwaarde was om akkoord te gaan. Voor het Westen was de deal van groot belang om de voedselprijzen te drukken. Naast graan wordt er ook veel mas en soja vanuit Oekrane gemporteerd.
> 
> De graandeal is de enige diplomatieke doorbraak in zes maanden oorlog tussen Rusland en Oekrane. Volgens Poetin moet er iets veranderen om een 'niet eerder vertoonde humanitaire catastrofe' in ontwikkelingslanden te vermijden. "Ik heb Afrikaanse leiders beloofd om alles te doen om de export van Oekraense graan naar Afrika op gang te brengen", aldus Poetin woensdag tijdens een speech.
> 
> De Russische leider zegt dat hij binnenkort met de Turkse leider Erdogan om tafel gaat om de deal te bespreken. Erdogan speelde een belangrijke rol bij de totstandkoming van de graandeal.
> ...


En wat heeft dit met de afrikaanse zetel in de VN veiligheidsraad te maken?

----------


## Oiseau

> En wat heeft dit met de afrikaanse zetel in de VN veiligheidsraad te maken?


Onrecht herstellen.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> *Minister Hoekstra maakt geesten rijp voor lange oorlog: Er moeten offers worden gebracht*
> 
> Hoekstra maakt in een speech bij de opening van het academisch jaar aan de Universiteit Leiden


Toespraak minister Hoekstra bij opening academisch jaar in Leiden

De integrale text.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Chips
> 
> Hij noemt dan met name de fabricage van chips, die een cruciale rol spelen in ons leven omdat mobiele telefoons, computers en auto’s ervan afhankelijk zijn. ,,De economische basis van ons continent rust steeds zwaarder op de chipsindustrie“, stelt Hoekstra. ,,Daarom is het cruciaal de toevoer van noodzakelijke grondstoffen daarvoor veel beter veilig te stellen.”
> 
> Een deel van die grondstoffen komt uit Afrikaanse landen, een groot deel van de chipsfabrikanten zit in Azi. Nederland verlegt daarom de diplomatieke koers door een ‘intensievere dialoog en samenwerking’ aan te gaan met landen in Afrika, Azi en ook Zuid-Amerika. Hoekstra spreekt over ‘oude en nieuwe partners’ in die werelddelen.
> 
> Met name Afrikaanse landen waren binnen het kabinet lange tijd het domein van de minister voor Buitenlandse Handel en Ontwikkelingssamenwerking. Door Buitenlandse Zaken werd het continent een beetje verwaarloosd, zegt een ingewijde in een toelichting. ,,Afrika is nu ook geopolitiek van belang.”



Afrika heeft zijn zaken met grondstoffen niet op orde zoals Chili dat heeft. Chili is tenslotte ook een "derde wereldland". Met koper en Lithium geen problemen. Geen slavernij hier. De lonen in de mijnbouw behoren tot de hoogste in het land. Grondstoffen export zijn de grootste inkomsten voor de staat. Daar kunnen corrupte en incompetente regeringen in Afrika een voorbeeld aan nemen. In Chili zijn mijnen ultra modern en goed ontwlkkeld. Geen toestanden met kinderarbeid etc en uitbuiting. Laat een maatschappelijk betrokken organisatie als Boko Haram zich daar eens druk om maken ipv met explosieven te spelen. Met zoveel potentile rijkdom is de armoede daar het gevolg van incompetentiez corruptie en geweld. Als je zulke mensen (het ligt niet aan de grond of het land) geografisch gaat verplaatsen reist de incompetentie en corruptie mee. En dan heb ik het nog maar niet over het vele geweld en oorlogen. Enfin, het wordt daar nooit iets, want dan zou het al lang zijn gebeurd. 



Socit des ambianceurs et des personnes lgantes

Van zoveel bescheidenheid kunnen wij nog veel leren. Wat een buitengewoon interessante mensen!


.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Onrecht herstellen.


Dus onzin wat Poetin roept over graan heeft iets te maken met zetels in de veiligheidsraad?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Volgens Poetin houden het Westen en Oekrane zich niet aan de deal en gaat er te weinig graan naar ontwikkelingslanden. "Het Westen heeft ons enorm belazerd", aldus Poetin.



Had ik al geschreven dat Poetin een misdadige schurk is? Wat moet die man het westen nou vertellen over rechtvaardige verdeling van graan. Treurig gewoon. Rechtvaardig is niet om burgers te bestoken met raketten. Hij koopt in ruil voor graan gewoon nieuwe vrienden in Afrika die het geen moer kan schelen wat Poetin in Oekrane doet. Armoe en corruptie is weer troef. In Afrika is er ruimte en grond in overvloed om graan te verbouwen. Laat ze eens beginnen met de eigen bevolking te voeden, dat is niet de taak van het westen.

*nos.nl*




> Kenia haalt twee derde van zijn tarwe uit het buitenland. En dat terwijl er veel vruchtbare grond is om zelf te verbouwen. "We zijn een gezegend land", zegt boerin Joyce Enololchike. "En onze tarwe is heel lekker."



.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> .
> 
> 
> 
> Afrika heeft zijn zaken met grondstoffen niet op orde zoals Chili dat heeft. Chili is tenslotte ook een "derde wereldland". Met koper en Lithium geen problemen. Geen slavernij hier. De lonen in de mijnbouw behoren tot de hoogste in het land. Grondstoffen export zijn de grootste inkomsten voor de staat. Daar kunnen corrupte en incompetente regeringen in Afrika een voorbeeld aan nemen. In Chili zijn mijnen ultra modern en goed ontwlkkeld. Geen toestanden met kinderarbeid etc en uitbuiting. Laat een maatschappelijk betrokken organisatie als Boko Haram zich daar eens druk om maken ipv met explosieven te spelen. Met zoveel potentile rijkdom is de armoede daar het gevolg van incompetentiez corruptie en geweld. Als je zulke mensen (het ligt niet aan de grond of het land) geografisch gaat verplaatsen reist de incompetentie en corruptie mee. En dan heb ik het nog maar niet over het vele geweld en oorlogen. Enfin, het wordt daar nooit iets, want dan zou het al lang zijn gebeurd. 
> 
> 
> 
> .


De term tweede wereld wordt vooral gebruikt voor landen die al redelijk ver ontwikkeld zijn, maar nog niet op het niveau van de "eerste wereld". Dit zijn voornamelijk de voormalig communistische landen in*Oost-Europa, die na de val van het*IJzeren Gordijn*een nieuw regime kregen. Ook veel landen in*Latijns-Amerika*worden tot de tweede wereld gerekend.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Onrecht herstellen.


En waarom Afrika wel en Zuid-Amerika niet en Australi niet?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> En waarom Afrika wel en Zuid-Amerika niet en Australi niet?



Exact ja. 



.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> De term tweede wereld wordt vooral gebruikt voor landen die al redelijk ver ontwikkeld zijn, maar nog niet op het niveau van de "eerste wereld". Dit zijn voornamelijk de voormalig communistische landen in Oost-Europa, die na de val van het IJzeren Gordijn een nieuw regime kregen. Ook veel landen in Latijns-Amerika worden tot de tweede wereld gerekend.



Dat betwijfel ik. Persoonlijk reken ik Chili ook tot de tweede wereld maar...





.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> En waarom (...) Australi niet?


 :Cool:  Je wil aboriginals in de Veiligheidsraad.




> En waarom Afrika wel en Zuid-Amerika niet en Australi niet?





> Exact ja.


Ja, exact.

Maar besef nou wel waarom Japan Afrika noemt: omdat Japan Afrika wil inpalmen. Dat komt dus bij Japan vandaan.

Ik ben voor een soort democratie van landen.

Die is er nu niet. De internationale orde is gebaseerd op macht, niet op recht. De zgn. "regels" van de "op regels gebaseerde internationale orde", wat westerse politici repeteren, zijn regels van macht.

De vorm van de Veiligheidsraad lijkt me een moeilijk onderwerp.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> .
> 
> 
>  Je wil aboriginals in de Veiligheidsraad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat je een paar permanent leden hebt in de veiligheidsraad hebt vind ik ok maar vetorechten moeten wat mij betreft afgeschaft worden.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Dat betwijfel ik. Persoonlijk reken ik Chili ook tot de tweede wereld maar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dit kaartje vind ik sowieso vreemd. Zweden, Finland, Zwitserland derde wereld landen??

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Dit kaartje vind ik sowieso vreemd. Zweden, Finland, Zwitserland derde wereld landen??


Ja dat viel ook op. Wel van wikipedia.

----------


## Revisor

*Opinie*

*De graandeal met Oekrane helpt vooral de vee- en voedselindustrie in rijke landen*

De voedselovereenkomst tussen Rusland en Oekrane zou een middel zijn om voedselonzekerheid en honger in de wereld te bestrijden. Dat idee is onjuist. En tot lagere voedselprijzen leidt deze evenmin, stellen experts van de Wageningen Universiteit.

*Bart de Steenhuijsen Piters* en *Joost Jongerden* 24 november 2022, 14:38

 Een inspecteur van de VN bestudeert op 11 oktober 2022 het graan dat van Oekrane naar Barbados is vervoerd. Beeld AFP

Antnio Guterres, de secretaris-generaal van de Verenigde Naties, verwelkomde de voortzetting van de graandeal tussen Oekrane, Rusland en Turkije. Door deze deal werden de Oekraense havens weer geopend voor voedselexporten en volgens Guterres was de deal daarmee een middel om voedselonzekerheid en honger in de wereld te bestrijden. 

Een analyse van deze export van met name graan laat echter zien dat niet zozeer de voedselonzekeren in de wereld van de graandeal profiteren, maar vooral westerse vee- en grote voedselbedrijven en Turkije. Ook kunnen we niet direct concluderen dat de deal tot lagere prijzen op de wereldmarkt van voedsel heeft geleid. De deal maakt wel duidelijk dat de geliberaliseerde wereldhandel in voedsel alleen werkt voor partijen met voldoende koopkracht. 

Onder leiding van de Wereldhandelsorganisatie werd in de jaren zeventig en tachtig van de afgelopen eeuw de wereldhandel verregaand geliberaliseerd. De Wereldbank en het Internationale Monetaire Fonds oefenden druk uit op landen om de bescherming van hun landbouwsector op te heffen. 

*Voedselinfuus*

Landen moesten liberaliseren om in aanmerking te komen voor leningen. Landbouweconomen beargumenteerden dat vrije handel goed zou zijn voor meer efficinte productie en distributie van voedsel. Zo kon het voedsel worden geproduceerd op plekken waar dit het goedkoopst is. Via vrije handel zou het voedsel vervolgens bij de consumenten komen die het nodig hebben. Een win-winsituatie, zo leek het. Echter, voor kleine boeren was deze ontwikkeling funest en met name landen in het Midden-Oosten en Afrika kwamen aan het voedselinfuus te liggen. 

Tegen deze achtergrond van liberalisering van de voedselproductie ontwikkelde Oekrane zich tot een voorname producent van goedkope tarwe, mas en koolzaad. Maar de oorlog in dat land laat pijnlijk zien waar de voedselafhankelijkheid toe leidt. Binnen luttele weken na het uitbreken van de oorlog verdubbelden de prijzen voor graan op de internationale markten. De president van het Wereldvoedselprogramma (WFP) waarschuwde voor een wereldwijde voedselcrisis. Hij kreeg ten dele gelijk.

Het brood in Nederland werd een paar dubbeltjes duurder, en dat is voor het merendeel van de Nederlandse consumenten een overkomelijk probleem. Maar de consumenten in Afrika, die veelal meer dan de helft van hun te besteden inkomen aan voedsel uitgeven, werden hard geraakt door de prijsstijgingen. 

In eerste instantie leek de graandeal veelbelovend, maar het heeft de verwachtingen niet waargemaakt. Onderzoek van Wageningen Universiteit laat duidelijk zien dat arme landen nauwelijks baat hebben gehad bij de deal. Van de in totaal 2.674.156 ton tarwe die sinds de oorlog tot nu toe uit Oekrane is gexporteerd, werd slechts 150.800 ton door het WFP gekocht en verscheept naar de Hoorn van Afrika. Dat is 5 procent van de totale hoeveelheid. De rest ging naar landen als Turkije, Itali, Spanje en Nederland. 
*
Tussenhandelaren*

Nog opvallender is dat de graandeal vooral succesvol was voor de export van mas als veevoer naar landen met een intensieve vee-industrie, zoals Spanje en Nederland. Deze masexport bedroeg sinds de oorlog 4.001.897 ton. Daarvan kwam 9 procent in Nederland terecht.

De graandeal maakt pijnlijk duidelijk dat de mondiale handel in voedsel wordt geregeerd door de basisprincipes van vraag en aanbod, waarbij koopkracht de meest bepalende factor is. Meer dan 70 procent van de wereldhandel in granen wordt gedomineerd door vier bedrijven, de zogenaamde ABCD: de voedselgiganten ADM, Bunge, Cargill en Dreyfus. Maar naast deze multinationale tussenhandelaren opereren steeds meer financile instellingen en investeerders die de bedrijven van lucratief handelskapitaal voorzien of speculeren met zogenaamde futures. 

*Armlastige consumenten*

Deze betrokkenheid voegt geen waarde toe aan het product, maar drijft de prijs wel op n garandeert de koopkracht van de grote voedselhandelaren en bedrijven. Daardoor is een situatie ontstaan waarbij er wereldwijd genoeg voedsel is, maar consumenten er alleen bij kunnen komen als ze er de koopkracht voor hebben. Zo wordt het vee in landen als Spanje en Nederland dus beter gevoed dan armlastige consumenten in delen van Afrika en Azi.

Het wereldwijde handelsmodel is daarmee aan diepgaande herziening toe. Voedsel moet meer als een essentile basisvoorziening worden behandeld, en niet als een handelswaar. Dat vraagt om meer regulering van de wereldhandel, inclusief het terugdringen van speculatie en het toestaan van beschermende maatregelen. Maatregelen, zoals de Afrikaanse Unie terecht argumenteert, om lokaal weer meer en beter te kunnen produceren.

De graandeal met Oekrane, Rusland en Turkije zou de voedselnood in Afrika moeten lenigen, maar is gebruikt voor politieke belangen van de betrokken landen en commercile belangen van de Westerse agro-industrie. Voedselzekerheid is pas echt gebaat bij het vervangen van het neoliberale handelsbeleid.
*Over de auteurs* *Bart de Steenhuijsen Piters* is onderzoeker van voedselsystemen aan de Wageningen Universiteit. *Joost Jongerden* is onderzoeker rurale sociologie aan de Wageningen Universiteit. 


https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...nden~b3cc460f/

----------


## Revisor

*Analyse Topconferentie*

*VS bieden Afrika charmeoffensief, dollars en een luisterend oor
*
 President Joe Biden en de Afrikaanse leiders tijdens de traditionele groepsfoto bij de African Leaders Summit in Washington. Beeld AP

Joe Biden was de afgelopen week gastheer van 49 Afrikaanse landen in Washington, om de banden met het continent aan te halen. Waar gingen de Afrikaanse landen mee naar huis?

*Joris Belgers* 16 december 2022, 19:20

Afrika doet ertoe. Dat hoef je Afrikanen natuurlijk niet te vertellen, maar dat gebeurde de afgelopen week in Washington volop. Daar organiseerde de Amerikaanse regering voor het eerst in acht jaar de African Leaders Summit, waarmee het de banden met het continent flink wilde aanhalen. Maar wat zat er in de goodiebag waarmee de 45 regeringsleiders vrijdag op het vliegtuig huiswaarts stapten?

Een luisterend oor, dat bovenal. Deze insteek was vooraf al benadrukt door de VS, dat Afrika vooral weer wil zien als gelijkwaardig gesprekspartner. Dat is ook niet zo gek voor een continent met bijna anderhalf miljard inwoners; met de snelst groeiende economien ter wereld; met een flink aantal stemmen binnen de Verenigde Naties, en, niet te vergeten, met enorme grondstoffenvoorraden. Reden genoeg voor een Amerikaans charmeoffensief, zeker nu Chinade VS in de handel met Afrika ruimschoots heeft ingehaald en de Russische invloed op het Afrikaanse continent groeit. 
*
Niet paternalistisch*

Als Afrika slaagt, dan slagen de Verenigde Staten. En eerlijk gezegd, dan slaagt de hele wereld, zoals Biden zei tijdens de top. Zijn regering deed haar uiterste best niet paternalistisch over te komen. Een duidelijke breuk met zijn voorganger: de regering-Trump waarschuwde vooral voor de groeiende invloed van China. Maar Afrika wil niet verteld worden wat goed of slecht voor ze is  het C-woord werd deze top dan ook zorgvuldig ontweken.

In plaats daarvan kregen Afrikaanse regeringsleiders alle ruimte hun grieven te uiten. Om nogmaals aandacht te vragen voor de verwoestende gevolgen van klimaatverandering en op te roepen tot herstelbetalingen: de Congolese president Flix Tshisekedi greep de vernietigende overstroming in Kinshasa deze week aan om dit punt kracht bij te zetten. Senegalees president Macky Sall, voorzitter van de Afrikaanse Unie, richtte zich op voorgestelde wetgeving in de VS die moet voorkomen dat Rusland via Afrika Oekrane-sancties kan omzeilen; wetgeving die volgens Sall Afrikaanse landen unfair raakt.

President Biden kondigde voor komend jaar een meerdaagse reis aan naar verschillende landen beneden de Sahara, welke landen hij precies zal aandoen wordt nog bekendgemaakt. Biden beloofde ook zich in te spannen voor het lidmaatschap van de Afrikaanse Unie van de G20, waarbinnen nu alleen Zuid-Afrika vertegenwoordigd is. Eerder sprak Biden al zijn steun uit voor een permanente Afrikaanse zetel in de VN-veiligheidsraad.

Ook ondertekenden Rwanda en Nigeria als eerste Afrikaanse landen de Artemis-akkoorden rondom het maanverkenningsprogramma van de Nasa. Ook Rwanda en Nigeria houden er ruimtevaartprogrammas op na, waarmee ze nu samen zullen optrekken met de Amerikanen. 
*
Therapeutische praatsessies*

Naast al deze zetels aan verschillende tafels was er ook gewoon geld. De regering-Biden zegde voor de komende drie jaar 55 miljard aan investeringen toe, gericht op voedselzekerheid; gezondheidszorg; uitwisselingsprogrammas en infrastructuur. Ook sprak Biden zelf met de zes landen die komend jaar verkiezingen tegemoet zien, en beloofde Congo, Nigeria, Gabon, Liberia, Madagaskar en Sierra Leone 165 miljoen dollar om deze verkiezingen te ondersteunen.

Bovenal was deze top een charmeoffensief gevuld met therapeutische praatsessies, waarbij Biden het afkalvende imago van het Westen en de Amerikanen in het bijzonder poogde op te kalefateren. Of dat gelukt is moet de toekomst uitwijzen, zo zei de Amerikaanse minister van buitenlandse zaken Antony Blinken op een afsluitende persconferentie. Amerika gaat Afrika niet vertellen wat ze moeten doen. Dat zou niemand moeten doen. Het recht om te beslissen over Afrika behoort alleen de Afrikanen toe. Dat zou misschien niet hardop uitgesproken hoeven te worden  maar dat werd het wel.


https://www.trouw.nl/buitenland/vs-b...-oor~b0061a5e/

----------


## Revisor

*Afrika-strategie*

*Praten over China is een groot taboe op de Afrikatop in Washington*

 De Nigeriaanse president Muhammadu Buhari arriveert in de VS voor de top in Washington DC. Beeld AFP

De leiders van 49 Afrikaanse landen strijken deze week in Washington neer voor een top, die de blijvende invloed van Amerika in Afrika moet garanderen.

*Seije Slager* 12 december 2022, 20:44

En onderwerp ontbreekt heel nadrukkelijk bij alle discussies, ontmoetingen en panels die de komende dagen georganiseerd worden op de VS-Afrika-top in Washington DC. Het wordt het grootste politieke evenement in de Amerikaanse hoofdstad sinds het begin van de coronapandemie, met 49 Afrikaanse regeringsleiders, n Amerikaanse regeringsleider en nog vele honderden meegereisde prominenten die drie dagen lang de stad zullen overnemen.

De Amerikaanse gastheren zullen zich daarbij een beetje voelen zoals hoteleigenaar Basil Fawlty in de comedyserie _Fawlty Towers_. Die probeert, als hij Duitse gasten krijgt, wanhopig het gespreksonderwerp te vermijden dat hem eigenlijk op de tong ligt: de oorlog. Op dezelfde manier proberen de Amerikanen deze week, bij alle gesprekken over handel, gezondheidszorg, politieke samenwerking en klimaatverandering, het onderwerp in te slikken waar ze het eigenlijk het liefste over zouden praten: China.

Het is de paradox die over deze top hangt. Een van de belangrijkste redenen dat de VS zo uitpakken is ontegenzeglijk dat ze de groeiende invloed van China op het Afrikaanse continent willen tegengaan. Maar het laatste wat Amerika wil, is de indruk wekken dat Afrikaanse landen slechts pionnen zijn in een geopolitiek spel tussen twee grote mogendheden, zoals tijdens de Koude Oorlog. Daar zijn ze in Afrikaanse hoofdsteden allergisch voor, en dus zal een nadrukkelijke focus op China alleen maar averechts werken, is de inschatting in Washington. 
*
De Russische invloed in Afrika baart de VS zorgen*

Eerder dit jaar, tijdens een bezoek aan het continent werd de Amerikaanse minister van buitenlandse zaken Antony Blinken ook al niet moe om te benadrukken dat Afrikanen hun eigen toekomst vormgeven. De VS zal Afrikas keuzes niet dicteren. En dat zou ook niemand anders moeten doen. Maar hij heeft Afrika wel nodig. Om zijn doelen op het gebied van klimaatverandering veilig te stellen. En om belangrijke grondstoffen voor de VS veilig te stellen, zoals lithium en kobalt, die nodig zijn voor de productie van batterijen, en waar China ook op aast. Bovendien is het blok Afrikaanse stemmen belangrijk in de VN-Veiligheidsraad. Eerder dit jaar stemde tot schrik van de Amerikanen slechts een kleine meerderheid van de Afrikaanse landen voor een veroordeling van de Russische invasie in Oekrane.

In de Afrika-strategie die de VS een paar maanden geleden openbaarden wordt het beestje overigens wel bij de naam genoemd. China, zo lezen we daar al op pagina twee, ziet de regio als een belangrijke arena om de internationale rechtsorde uit te dagen, zijn eigen smalle commercile en geopolitieke belangen na te jagen, transparantie en openheid te ondermijnen, en de Amerikaanse betrekkingen met Afrikaanse volken en regeringen te verzwakken. In de afgelopen jaren investeerde China tientallen miljarden in Afrika. In 2017 opende het bovendien een eerste militaire basis op het continent, in Djibouti. Amerikaanse militaire analisten vrezen dat er meer zullen volgen.

Ook de Russische invloed in Afrika baart de Amerikanen zorgen. Rusland ziet de regio als een toegeeflijke omgeving voor private militaire ondernemingen, die vaak instabiliteit aanwakkeren voor strategisch en financieel gewin. Dat gaat over de Wagner Group, een Russische paramilitaire organisaties, die enkele regimes in Afrika ondersteunt. Het Russische propagandakanaal RT opent binnenkort bovendien een filiaal in Johannesburg. 
*
In de watten proberen te leggen*

Niet alleen Blinken was deze zomer in Afrika, ook zijn collegas uit Rusland en China gingen in het continent op reis. Sommige waarnemers spreken al over een nieuwe _scramble for Africa_, een verwijzing naar de wedstrijd die Frankrijk en Engeland ooit uitvochten om zo snel mogelijk zoveel mogelijk van het continent te koloniseren.

Het verschil met nu is dat Afrikaanse landen in een multipolaire wereld, waarin verschillende landen naar hun hand dingen, ook wat te eisen hebben. En dus zal president Joe Biden de Afrikaanse landen de komende dagen niet beleren of dreigen, maar vooral in de watten proberen te leggen.

En belangrijk voorstel lekte al uit. Biden wil de Afrikaanse Unie permanent lid van de G20 maken. Dat is een langgekoesterde wens van de Afrikaanse Unie. Op dit moment is Zuid-Afrika de enige Afrikaanse stem die klinkt bij de onderhandelingen van die club van de rijkste landen ter wereld.


https://www.trouw.nl/buitenland/prat...gton~b7bec2e2/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> "Afrika doet ertoe. Dat hoef je Afrikanen natuurlijk niet te vertellen"


Is dat zo? Als je de grondstoffen weglaat - dat die in de bodem zitten is geen verdienste van de bevolking - wat blijft er dan over? Vooral armoede, conflicten en oorlogen. Als Afrika zichzelf ontwikkeld had, dan hadden ze het oosten en westen niet nodig gehad voor het gewenste kapitalisme. Ze willen daar ook gewoon een leven zoals in de kapitalistische wereld, met alle luxe die in het westen heel gewoon is. Dus dat Afrika er toe doet, daar kan wel iets vanaf. Die grondstoffen hebben alleen waarde vanwege technologische ontwikkeling in het westen. 


.

----------


## Revisor

> .
> 
> 
> Is dat zo? Als je de grondstoffen weglaat - dat die in de bodem zitten is geen verdienste van de bevolking - wat blijft er dan over? Vooral armoede, conflicten en oorlogen. Als Afrika zichzelf ontwikkeld had, dan hadden ze het oosten en westen niet nodig gehad voor het gewenste kapitalisme. Ze willen daar ook gewoon een leven zoals in de kapitalistische wereld, met alle luxe die in het westen heel gewoon is. Dus dat Afrika er toe doet, daar kan wel iets vanaf. Die grondstoffen hebben alleen waarde vanwege technologische ontwikkeling in het westen. 
> 
> 
> .



Dan moet het Westen Afrika wel met rust laten. Ik hoef niet te herhalen wat voor oorlogsmisdaden en reguimechanges de afgelopen 100 jaar daar door het westen zijn gepleegd EN NOG WORDEN GEPLEEGD.

Gewoon OPKANKEREN uit Afrika en laat ze met rust!

----------


## Revisor

Minister van BZ John Kerry spreekt op de VS top van Afrikaanse leiders in Washington DC. Foto: Robb Hohmann, Flickr / CC BY-NC 2.0

Analyse - Sad Bouamama and DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*Krampachtige pogingen van de VS om Afrika in het gareel te houden

De laatste tijd hebben de VS veel krediet en invloed verloren in Afrika ten nadele van China en Rusland. Met veel poeha kondigen ze nu grootse ontwikkelingsprojecten aan maar tezelfdertijd blijven ze zich mengen in de interne keuken van het continent. Die aanpak is gedoemd om te mislukken.*

vrijdag 23 december 2022 14:51 

Van 13 tot 16 december werd de tweede top VS-Afrika gehouden in Washington, acht jaar na de eerste, die in 2014 onder leiding van Obama plaatsvond en waaraan 40 Afrikaanse landen deelnamen.

Evenals de vorige top waren de officile doelstellingen de versterking van de economische samenwerking tussen de Verenigde Staten en het Afrikaanse continent en een billijker erkenning van Afrika in internationale organisaties.
*
Veel poeha*

Wat de economische dimensie betreft, stond de top in het teken van de toezegging van de VS om over een periode van drie jaar 55 miljard dollar te investeren in de ontwikkeling van Afrika. Ter vergelijking: de militaire hulp van de VS aan Oekrane heeft in n jaar tijd al 100 miljard dollar gekost. Op internationaal niveau hebben de Verenigde Staten aangekondigd de kandidatuur van de Afrikaanse Unie voor de G20 te steunen.

Over een periode van drie jaar investeren de VS 55 miljard dollar in de ontwikkeling van Afrika. De militaire hulp van de VS aan Oekrane heeft in n jaar tijd al 100 miljard dollar gekost
Dit is niet de eerste keer dat er indrukwekkende aankondigingen worden gedaan over Afrika. Zo leidde de aankondiging in 2013 van het Chinese infrastructuurproject ter waarde van 1000 miljard dollar, genaamd ‘de nieuwe zijderoutes’ tot de aankondiging in juni 2021 door de VS van een programma met de naam ‘Wederopbouw van een betere wereld’, ter waarde van 600 miljard dollar, dat in 2035 afloopt.

Maar de toepassing van dit programma is problematischer. Het project werd pas een jaar later gerealiseerd met een bespottelijke investering van 6 miljoen dollar. Bovendien zijn aan de VS hulp voorwaarden verbonden met echte inmenging.

Terwijl het project ‘Wederopbouw van een betere wereld’ tot een schijntje wordt gereduceerd, kondigde Joe Biden op de top VS-Afrika aan dat hij in 2023 165 miljoen dollar aan hulp zou verstrekken om “verkiezingen en goed bestuur in Afrika te ondersteunen”.
*
Inmenging van de VS*

De uitsluitingen aan deze top VS-Afrika bevestigen de inmenging van de VS in de interne aangelegenheden van Afrikaanse landen. De regeringen van Burkina, Mali en Guinee werden ongewenst geacht vanwege hun keuze voor een bondgenootschap met Rusland voor hun defensie- en antiterrorismebeleid.

De Westelijke Sahara werd niet uitgenodigd, omdat de VS de bezetting van dit land door Marokko steunen
De andere ongewensten op de VS-Afrika-top zijn Eritrea en Soedan, die Biden omschreef als dictaturen. Zelfs Tsjaad, dat juist bekend staat om zijn woeste onderdrukking van volksdemonstraties, werd uitgenodigd. Ten slotte werd ook de Westelijke Sahara niet uitgenodigd, omdat de Verenigde Staten de bezetting van dit land door Marokko steunen.
*
Marginalisering van de VN*

De steun voor de aanvraag van de Afrikaanse Unie om toe te treden tot de G20 komt nadat China en Rusland reeds hun steun voor het lidmaatschap hebben uitgesproken.

Deze eis is uiteraard legitiem, maar kan worden gebruikt om een andere eis van de Afrikaanse Unie te verbergen, namelijk een herziening van het mondiale bestuur, d.w.z. een grotere vertegenwoordiging van Afrika in internationale organisaties, ook in de samenstelling van de Veiligheidsraad.

Door slechts op een deel van de Afrikaanse eisen, namelijk toetreding tot de G20, in te gaan, marginaliseren de Verenigde Staten de VN, die ondanks haar beperkingen het enige forum met juridische legitimiteit blijft voor het multilateraal oplossen van internationale problemen.

De G20 is een invloedrijke organisatie, maar is exclusief en ontbeert een democratische legitimiteit. Als de VS belang hebben bij privatisering van het zogenaamde mondiale bestuur, hebben de Afrikaanse volkeren belang bij verbreding van de democratische basis van de VN, zodat deze een afspiegeling kan zijn van echt multilateralisme.



Veelzeggend is dat tijdens de laatste top van de Afrikaanse Unie in februari twee enorme spandoeken met een belangrijke inhoud werden getoond. “Afrika verdient een permanente zetel in de VN-Veiligheidsraad”, verdedigde de eerste, “Wij streven naar een verenigd continent”, stelde de tweede.
*
Werkelijke doelstellingen*

De werkelijke doelstellingen van deze top liggen elders dan in deze beloften. Volgens ons kunnen zij in drie richtingen worden samengevat:

a) De toegang van opkomende mogendheden, met name China, tot Afrikaanse grondstoffen en energie tegengaan om het tempo van hun economische ontwikkeling te verzwakken.

De VS aarzelt niet om met chaos te spelen om zijn dominantie in een regio te handhaven.
b) De dynamiek van de militaire allianties van Afrikaanse landen met Rusland tegengaan om een veiligheidsbeleid op te leggen dat de Westerse belangen in het algemeen, en die van de Verenigde Staten in het bijzonder, bevordert.

c) Het beeld van de Verenigde Staten bij de Afrikaanse volkeren veranderen, dat sinds de oorlog in Libi het beeld is van een imperialistische staat die zich rechtstreeks en onrechtstreeks inmengt en niet aarzelt om met chaos te spelen om zijn dominantie in een regio te handhaven.

Zoals Jacques Chirac cynisch zei: “Beloften binden alleen degenen die ze ontvangen”._

Dit is de vertaling door Frans De Maegd van het tweede deel van een videoboodschap in de reeks ‘De wereld van onderuit’ op Investig’action.

Om meer te weten:

_– Cyril Bensimon & Piotr Smolar, A Washington, les Etats-Unis courtisent l’Afrique, Le Monde.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...eel-te-houden/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Dan moet het Westen Afrika wel met rust laten. Ik hoef niet te herhalen wat voor oorlogsmisdaden en reguimechanges de afgelopen 100 jaar daar door het westen zijn gepleegd EN NOG WORDEN GEPLEEGD.
> 
> Gewoon OPKANKEREN uit Afrika en laat ze met rust!


Ja daar ben ik het wel mee eens. 



.

----------


## Revisor

*Wat levert al die Chinese aandacht Afrikaanse landen eigenlijk op?

*Chinese invloed De nieuwe Chinese minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Qin Gang is deze week op bezoek in vijf Afrikaanse landen. Niemand heeft het recht Afrikaanse landen te dwingen partij te kiezen."

*Jamila Meischke* 12 januari 2023 om 13:41

*De Ethiopische premier* Abiy Ahmed en de Chinese minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Qin Gang op dinsdag in Addis Abeba. Foto AFP

De nieuwe Chinese minister van Buitenlandse Zaken was amper tien dagen in functie, toen hij maandag aan zijn eerste werkbezoek begon aan vijf Afrikaanse landen. Qin Gang, de voormalige ambassadeur in de Verenigde Staten, is deze week in Ethiopi, Gabon, Angola, Benin en Egypte. _Business as usual_, zegt Pdraig Carmody, hoogleraar ontwikkelingsgeografie aan het Trinity College Dublin. Chinese ministers van Buitenlandse Zaken beginnen elk jaar met een Afrikatour. Het laat zien dat China groot belang hecht aan de traditionele vriendschap met Afrika en de ontwikkeling van de Chinees-Afrikaanse betrekkingen, aldus een woordvoerder van de minister tijdens een persconferentie op maandag.


China is al meer dan tien jaar de belangrijkste handelspartner van veel Afrikaanse landen. Maar het land heeft ook diplomatieke motieven, het zoekt steun van Afrikaanse landen in de VN. Ook militair gezien is het handig om, rond de Indische Oceaan, voet aan de grond te hebben.

Qins eerste stop: Ethiopi. Dit Oost-Afrikaanse land is van belang voor China, omdat in de hoofdstad het kantoor van de Afrikaanse Unie (AU) huist. Velen zien Addis Abeba als de diplomatieke hoofdstad van Afrika, zegt Carmody, auteur van het boek _Africa's Shadow Rise: China and the Mirage of African Economic Development_. China investeert veel in Ethiopi. Zo heeft het er de eerste metrolijn gebouwd van Afrika ten zuiden van de Sahara. Ook sprak Qin bij de opening van het African Disease Control and Prevention Center, dat is gebouwd met hulp van China.

Daarnaast is Ethiopi volgens hem belangrijk voor de regionale veiligheid, wat weer essentieel is voor het drijven van handel.

Het land sloot in november vorig jaar een formeel vredesakkoord in de deelstaat Tigray, waar het Tigrese Volksbevrijdingsfront (TPLF) vocht tegen het Ethiopische regeringsleger, regionale strijdkrachten en Eritrese troepen en naar schatting honderden duizend doden vielen. In de praktijk wordt er nog steeds gevochten in Tigray, daarnaast brak recentelijk nieuw geweld uit in de zuidelijke deelstaat Oromia.

Hoewel China officieel een beleid heeft om zich niet te mengen in de interne aangelegenheden van andere landen, heeft het land er gezien zijn toegenomen geopolitieke rol nu belang bij om dat wel te doen, zegt Carmody in een videogesprek. Je zag dit toen het land een speciale gezant naar Zuid-Soedan stuurde om te helpen vrede te bewerkstelligen. Maar wat er besproken wordt, is vaak onduidelijk. Het land houdt de discussies achter gesloten deuren.

De Chinese minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Qin Gang en de voorzitter van de Commissie van de *Afrikaanse Unie* (AU) Moussa Faki Mahamat bij hun ontmoeting woensdag in Ethiopi. Foto Amanuel Sileshi / AFP

Volgens een studie uit 2020 van de denktank de Heritage Foundation zijn zeker 186 overheidsgebouwen in Afrika op zijn minst gedeeltelijk gefinancierd en gebouwd door China. Chinas invloed is staatsgericht, en dus worden plannen grotendeels gevormd door de wensen van overheden, zei Jinghan Zeng, hoogleraar China en internationale studies aan de universiteit van Lancaster in oktober vorig jaar tegen Al Jazeera.

In 2018 meldde het Franse dagblad _Le Monde_ dat het hoofdkwartier van de Afrikaanse Unie (AU) in Addis Abeba was afgeluisterd door de Chinezen die het vijf jaar eerder aan de AU hadden geschonken.

Dit jaar heeft zon derde van de Afrikaanse landen verkiezingen op nationaal niveau. Hoewel China zowel contact heeft met regerings- als oppositiepartijen, heeft het land er baat bij dat de status quo behouden blijft. Zo verkoopt het, net als een aantal westerse landen, wapens aan repressieve regimes, zegt Carmody. Er zijn controverses geweest over Chinese telecombedrijven die naar verluidt gesprekken van oppositiepolitici afluisterden en doorgaven aan regeringen.
*
Invloed in de VN*

We hebben verschuivingen gezien in de standpunten van Afrikaanse staten over zaken als de kwestie Taiwan. Naarmate de invloed van China toeneemt, neemt de invloed van de VS af, zei Jinghan Zeng, hoogleraar China en internationale studies aan de universiteit van Lancaster in oktober 2022 tegen Al Jazeera. Een aantal Afrikaanse staten is inderdaad opmerkelijk terughoudend geweest om China te bekritiseren bij de Mensenrechtenraad van de Verenigde Naties. Ook Rusland vormt in Afrika geen concurrent voor China. Rusland is militair een supermacht, maar economisch gezien een kleine speler, zegt Carmody. Daarnaast zijn het bondgenoten en zien ze elkaar niet als bedreiging.

De minister van Buitenlandse Zaken van *Gabon*, Michael Moussa Adamo, ontving Qin woensdag bij zijn aankomst op het vliegveld in de hoofdstad Libreville. Steeve Jordan / AFP

Maar wat levert die buitenlandse invloed Afrikaanse landen op? Aan de ene kant groeien economien door investeringen in infrastructuur en handel, ziet Carmody. Djibouti sloot maandag zelfs een deal van 1 miljard dollar met China voor de bouw van een raketlanceerbasis, waarvandaan de eerste satelliet van Afrikaanse makelij kan worden gelanceerd. Aan de andere kant kost de aanwezigheid van China Afrikaanse landen ook banen, omdat de goedkope import lokale producenten wegconcurreert.

Het is onaanvaardbaar dat mensen beslissen namens anderen. Het is niet eerlijk. We hebben een nieuwe orde op internationaal niveau nodig die de belangen van anderen zal respecteren, zei de voorzitter van de Commissie van de Afrikaanse Unie, Moussa Faki Mahamat tijdens de gezamenlijke persconferentie met Qin. Daarmee vindt Mahamat een bondgenoot in Beijing, waar men eveneens vindt dat het tijd is voor een nieuwe wereldorde, zonder westerse hegemonie.

 Het gebrek aan permanente vertegenwoordiging van Afrika in de VN-veiligheidsraad is volgens hem een groot probleem, aangezien veel kwesties op de agenda van de raad betrekking hebben op Afrikaanse landen. De Amerikaanse president Joe Biden zei tijdens zijn top met Afrikaanse leiders van vorige maand dat hij de AU permanent lid wil maken van de G20-landen. Op dit moment is Zuid-Afrika de enige vertegenwoordiger van dat continent.

Qin verwierp het idee dat China in Afrika concurreert met de Verenigde Staten, die vorige maand probeerden de banden aan te halen met een Afrikatop in Washington. Qin: Wat Afrika nodig heeft, is solidariteit en samenwerking, niet het blokkeren van concurrentie. Niemand heeft het recht om Afrikaanse landen te dwingen partij te kiezen.

____________________________________________

*Tigray: Meer stappen nodig voor vrede*

*De Duitse en Franse ministers van Buitenlandse Zaken brengen eind deze week een bezoek aan Ethiopi.*  Annalena Baerbock en Catherine Colonna zouden dat mede doen om het vredesakkoord in Tigray te erkennen, maar ook om te onderstrepen dat er meer stappen nodig zijn voor langdurige vrede. Tigrese troepen begonnen woensdag met de overdragen van hun zware wapens.

*Sinds het vredesakkoord van 2 november zijn er nog 3708 mensen vermoord en 645 burgers ontvoerd* door Eritrese en de Ethiopische Amhaarse strijdkrachten, aldus de Tigray Emergency Coordinate Operational Update. Eritrea, dat meevecht aan Ethiopische zijde, ondertekende het vredesakkoord niet en zal zich volgens de Eritrese ambassadeur in Rusland niet terugtrekken, tenzij Ethiopi dat eist.

*Luchtvaartmaatschappij Ethiopian Airlines hervatte eind december de vluchten tussen Addis Abeba en de regionale hoofdstad Mekele*, maar Tigrers zouden nog steeds worden geweigerd op deze vluchten. Wel is de regio sinds het akkoord weer toegankelijk voor noodhulp. VN-hulpverleners melden dat een derde van de kinderen er acuut ondervoed is. Volgens de WHO hebben regios van de deelstaat ondanks afspraken nog steeds geen elektriciteit, telefoonverbinding, internet of toegang tot banken.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2023/01/12...jk-op-a4154044

----------

